# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الميكانيكية >  شاهد أنواع المضخات ومبدأ عمل كل نوع في ملف واحد صغير الحجم

## هدوء عاصف

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته




عرض شيق وسهل لأنواع المضخات ومبدأ عمل كل نوع بطريقة مرئية 

في ملف واحد صغير الحجم لايتعدى 2.8 ميجا

لا يفوتكم العرض

بصيغة فلاش طبعاً



Pumps Demo - PC.exe - 2.8 Mb




لاتنسوني من دعواتكم*

----------

